# 2007 Audi A3 2.0 FSI misfire having a tough time diagnosing



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking for a little help diagnosing a persistent misfire I have been getting on my wife's Audi for a while. It doesn't seem engine temperature dependent. Can get it to reproduce fairly consistently on the freeway at mid to high throttle when boost really gets up there. I can generally roll on throttle to full with no problems, but that mid throttle overtake acceleration is where it flutters. I just drove to a local fill station that has Trick Racing Fuel and did a mix of Trick 101 and 92 octane super to bring the octane to just over 95 to rule out fuel quality and aftermarket flash problems.


At first I thought it was a fueling issue or boost fluttering so I replaced fuel filter and did the OEM DV update. No change. 
Dealer did the de-carbon service a few days ago. No change

When I run the engine measuring blocks that show misfire logs I was able to get 36 misfires on a single cylinder in just a few acceleration attempts. I believe these were Eng Meas Blocks 14 and 15. Just to keep things exciting the misfires occur mostly on 3, but sometimes on 2 and 4, rarely on 1. 

Should I replace injectors next or have them cleaned? I am sure carbon build up would also occur on the injector nozzle and therefore affect the spray pattern, but would this throw a misfire code or just result in poor fuel economy and power output? I feel like I should be looking specifically at the ignition side with a misfire code, but would like advice on what others have found or would look at.

Is there a specific log I should run and post that would help? Despite having the Ross Tech for several years I am not the most experienced user. I use it for very specific things like DSG and Tip fluid/filter service to monitor transmission fluid temps, running scans on cars I might buy, clearing codes, and haven't had to do major troubleshooting with it. This will be my first time using it for something like this and am up to the challenge.


Car:
2007 Audi A3 Premium
2.0T FSI w/ DSG
Just over 107,00 miles. Have owned it since 12k miles.
Engine related mods: 
APR Stage 1 93 octane flash
BFI catch can mod

Yesterday I did the OEM diverter valve update to 06H-145-710-D
Fuel and air filters are less than 5k miles old
Changed all four coil packs with OEM about six months ago. Just swapped back originals a few minutes ago with no results. Also, I placed a tiny drop of Penn Union Cual Gel at the connection pins.
Last week I had the de-carbon service performed at local VW dealer using chemical and manual process. They said it was pretty bad.
Plugs are about 10k miles old and dealer pulled and cleaned them during the head cleaning process. Said they look fine and no need to replace.

I generally run (85% of the oil changes) 505.1 spec oil using Pentosin Peformance II, Motul Specific, and Lubri Moly Longtime High Tech; however, I have ran Mobil 1 and Castrol Syntec on several oil changes before I understood the importance of the low ash spec. Hopefully sticking 100% with these 505.1 spec oils from now on will help stave off the next round of carbon build up. But that's another thread...

My most recent scan:

Lenovo W520 running Windows 7 64 bit
Interface is Ross-Tech CAN-BUS > USB cable

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Saturday,30,November,2013,11:39:33:51439

Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: WAUNF78P27A008391 Mileage: 173070km/107540miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 P HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: AUX7Z0F4FNJ09I
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 23435 444 53523
VCID: 3F8760206EB553E6AD9-806A

3 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172885 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.26
Time: 16:53:25

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4249 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 56.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172885 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.26
Time: 16:53:25

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4249 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 56.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172948 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.28
Time: 10:54:20

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3676 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 48.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.462 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 C HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1125 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000605061103
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 142D9F8C37B360BE20B-8041

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0053890
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 68D59B7C5BBB345E3C3-803D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 N HW: 8P0 820 043 N
Component: KlimavollautomatH18 0300 
Revision: 107566 Serial number: 8P0820043N 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3777080046856BA6659-8062

1 Fault Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 37
Reset counter: 179
Mileage: 169862 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.10.29
Time: 08:16:14

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: -50.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H43 1201 
Revision: 00H43000 Serial number: 00000005820023
Coding: F18C5F81C014105C00181800180000000028EE175A1500
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 08192
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06435 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH12 0090 
Coding: 00150573
Shop #: WSC 06435 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H12 3890 
Revision: 91H12389 Serial number: 0035W000FZRV 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0020

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 36RX1 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000100000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6332DRB4033308134ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 308134ÿ†6342DRB403338917Iÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 38917Iÿ†63528RB401397EBAZÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 97EBAZÿ†63628RB40133C82CMÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 3C82CMÿ†63729RB4015560DDQÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: 560DDQÿ†63829RB4015560A6Hÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: 560A6Hÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0014142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 418366D818412516DBD-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H HW: 8P0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H16 0550 
Revision: D0H16001 Serial number: 2244F001000441
Coding: 0032263
Shop #: WSC 23435 444 11744
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0140 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 30001065178B5E
Coding: 7F3F03C207002102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F24708ACDDF46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H HW: 8P0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H16 0550 
Revision: D0H16001 Serial number: AUX7Z0F4FNJ09I
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.079 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 346D3F0C57F380BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003403F3F850FC88F047300
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH04 0180 
Revision: 00003 Serial number: 30674690570795
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E37618E8617596EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 418366D818412516DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 E HW: 4F0 907 357 E
Component: AFS 1 H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2855DB7C9B3BF45EFC3-807D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H03 0010

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH03 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 F HW: 8P0 035 186 F
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZ5Z6F6026379
Coding: 0001065
Shop #: WSC 65286 005 00000
VCID: 356B02085C8999B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0070 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0070 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 418366D818412516DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 J HW: 8P0 862 335 J
Component: FSE_255x BT H21 0290 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000000465137
Coding: 0001277
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for those ideas, Jack. .

I have noticed a little fuel smell when checking oil.

"What is the condition of ground/power signal points at coils?"
Jack, visual inspection shows good as new. Are you asking me to throw the multi-meter on them?

I think my compression tester should reach in that far. I will knock that out tomorrow. 

I will have to check under the valve cover Monday as I will have a tough time finding a gasket on a Sunday.


----------



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

..


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

Limited time today, but was able to improve the grounds for each coil pack.

With the #2 pin ground it was an easy splice off each connector. Just repeated this for each coil pack.









#4 pin ground from each coilpack connector goes into a single heavier gauge wire that I spliced into.









Here it is after the heatshrink.









Used a drill on the snap together loom to make a new hole for the five grounds to exit. Ran a new wire loom on my new run. I pulled it away so you could see the exit for the wires.


----------



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

Misfire is nearly eliminated just by doing the extra grounds. Where before I was able to get 30+ misfires on a couple mid-throttle overtakes on the freeway I was only able to get three barely noticeable misfires after the additional grounding. There is another strange symptom now, though. I lose about 20hp for 1 second bursts during heavy acceleration on the freeway, but only a few times then went into limp mode. Possibly working fine now, though. I didn't get on it much afterwords and ran out of time.

Power supply and boost pressure regulation code is throwing now. Haven't seen those prior. Wonder what could be going on there? Maybe that new diverter valve has an issue or wasn't seated properly? Car went into limp mode and I had to pull over, rest, restart. Looks like boost pressure regulation code will throw if car goes into limp mode. 

I am leaving for another work trip and won't be working on the other checklist items for a week or so. At least I was able to make some progress. Here is a full scan after I made the ground mods.

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Sunday,01,December,2013,14:02:46:51439

Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72 77


VIN: WAUNF78P27A008391 Mileage: 173140km/107584miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 P HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: AUX7Z0F4FNJ09I
Coding: 0103010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 23435 444 53523
VCID: 3F8760206EB553E6AD9-806A

5 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172885 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.26
Time: 16:53:25

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4249 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 56.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172885 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.26
Time: 16:53:25

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4249 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 56.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 172948 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.28
Time: 10:54:20

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3676 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 48.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.462 V

005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: -40.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
P0299 - 002 - Control Range Not Reached
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 173140 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.30
Time: 00:19:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5765 /min
Load: 59.6 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 78.0°C
Temperature: 18.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 C HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1125 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000605061103
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 142D9F8C37B360BE20B-8041

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0053890
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 68D59B7C5BBB345E3C3-803D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 N HW: 8P0 820 043 N
Component: KlimavollautomatH18 0300 
Revision: 107566 Serial number: 8P0820043N 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3777080046856BA6659-8062

1 Fault Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 141
Mileage: 173098 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.11.29
Time: 12:43:04

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: -50.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H43 1201 
Revision: 00H43000 Serial number: 00000005820023
Coding: F18C5F81C014105C00181800180000000028EE175A1500
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 08192
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 06435 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH12 0090 
Coding: 00150573
Shop #: WSC 06435 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 9.41 H12 3890 
Revision: 91H12389 Serial number: 0035W000FZRV 
Coding: 0032605
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0020

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 36RX1 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000100000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6332DRB4033308134ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 308134ÿ†6342DRB403338917Iÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 38917Iÿ†63528RB401397EBAZÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 97EBAZÿ†63628RB40133C82CMÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 3C82CMÿ†63729RB4015560DDQÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: 560DDQÿ†63829RB4015560A6Hÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: 560A6Hÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0014142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 418366D818412516DBD-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H HW: 8P0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H16 0550 
Revision: D0H16001 Serial number: 2244F001000441
Coding: 0032263
Shop #: WSC 23435 444 11744
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0140 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 30001065178B5E
Coding: 7F3F03C207002102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F24708ACDDF46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H HW: 8P0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H16 0550 
Revision: D0H16001 Serial number: AUX7Z0F4FNJ09I
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.079 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 346D3F0C57F380BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003403F3F850FC88F047300
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH04 0180 
Revision: 00003 Serial number: 30674690570795
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F1E37618E8617596EBD-80A4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001209
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 418366D818412516DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 E HW: 4F0 907 357 E
Component: AFS 1 H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 2855DB7C9B3BF45EFC3-807D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H03 0010

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH03 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 F HW: 8P0 035 186 F
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZ5Z6F6026379
Coding: 0001065
Shop #: WSC 65286 005 00000
VCID: 356B02085C8999B6775-8060

1 Fault Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 181
Mileage: 173126 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 31:63:63


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0070 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 408563DC134B2C1ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0070 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 418366D818412516DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 J HW: 8P0 862 335 J
Component: FSE_255x BT H21 0290 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000000465137
Coding: 0001277
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3D7B1A2864B941F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent

Looks like this is just a generic code that logs when you disconnect the battery.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## Pure16v (Oct 22, 2010)

Btw, this turned out to be spark plug gap causing the misfires. They were way too wide open out of the box @ .042"!!!! Holy crap. I feel like an idiot for falling victim to my own complacency. Hopefully this thread helps someone.

bad advice = "They are probably gapped correctly from manufacturer."


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/tech_support/spark_plugs/installation/index.asp?mode=nml#installing


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah man that's a great posted link cause that is as basic as it gets.....


----------

